
The Wuzhen Summit and the Battle Over Internet Governance - doctorshady
http://thediplomat.com/2016/01/the-wuzhen-summit-and-the-battle-over-internet-governance/
======
doctorshady
At this point, I'm almost inclined to say fuck it - take it. The parts of the
internet that haven't been legislated to death have been bastardized by
commercial interests. At some point, you've got to just pick your battles and
slip between the cracks. You want a medium that tracks nearly your every move,
and has effectively been turned from a huge library into a huge mall? You can
_have_ it.

Enough is enough.

